# 2006 Cervelo R3 Team CSC



## RuiPP (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi. 
Where can I get information about this bike: frame's geometry; components; ....?
I also need to know how different is this frame from the 2013 frame? 
Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Have you try contacting Cervelo customer support to get the info? I'm sure they have it archived.

Cervélo Cycles - World's Fastest and Lightest Bikes - Cervélo


----------



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

The is the Pre 2011 R3 
pre 2011 R3
the current R3
current R3

The major different of the 2 should be, the new R3 has taper head tube, BBright and new geometry as you see in above links


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Try this link to the 2006 Cervelo archived website, curtesy of Wayback Machine . Scroll down to find geometry.

R3 Team


----------



## RuiPP (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for your help! That was important to me.

However, the deal unfortunately didn’t go through. I feel sorry for that as I love the bike. But all the several reports of cracks around the BB area don’t make me regret it that much. After all I read, I wondering if buying an used Cervélo (even a well-cared bike) could be a good choice…?!


----------

